# SHOT Show 2013 - Weapons



## AWP (Jan 11, 2013)

This is your thread to discuss weapons and weapons-related info coming out of SHOT 2013. I'm going to lock some threads and we'll have this one for weapons and one in Kit for...kit.

Cheers.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 15, 2013)

Spartan Blades Booth 6008 

LL


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for rubbing it in my nose that I cant be there.  Lol


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 15, 2013)

dirtmover said:


> Thanks for rubbing it in my nose that I cant be there. Lol


 
I'm not there, but these guys are the best.  Retired SF, and unbelievably innovative yet practical in their thought/design process.

LL


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 15, 2013)

I still hate all of you who are able to attend SHOT Show this year...


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 15, 2013)

fox1371 said:


> I still hate all of you who are able to attend SHOT Show this year...


and we hate you; why?  because we can  (there is a button thingy that allows it)


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 15, 2013)

Coverage is lacking...too much private poker and drinking going on in the SS Suite.


----------



## JBS (Jan 16, 2013)

Anybody at SHOT that can help a brother out,  when you have a second please see my thread on CMAGs parts help. / Hijack.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know if you can buy stripped lowers there...but IF you can, if anyone sees a decent price...I'll buy that thing off of you! 

SOWT

Watch it!!!  I'll go sick all of those airsoft retards your way!  I will purposely go find an airsoft forum and send them all links to your profile page on here!


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2013)

SHOT show is not a gun show, they dont sell stuff per se. You can buy some magpul gear and place orders for weapons etc... for your store but not buy off the floor. 
It's an industry event to market stuff.


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah that's what I figured.  I haven't been able to go to one of the shows yet so I'm not sure what all goes on there.  Thanks for the knowledge though!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 17, 2013)

*Sharing this:* I found a couple of albums I thought you guys would like to see (assuming y'all have Facebook).

SHOT 2013 Day 1: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.526109180755094.126312.214407418591940&type=3

SHOT 2013 Day 2: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.526598897372789.126411.214407418591940&type=3

------------
And some from ARFCOM (Hope it's OK)

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_1_150/1422153_2013_SHOT_Show___ARFCOM_Pics.html


----------



## Dame (Jan 17, 2013)

We saw this at the Magpul booth. Really like the way they mounted the weapon on top of the old VW van.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2013)

That's a sweet ride.  Wish the wife didn't have such a hate on for VW vans, that could solve a lot of traffic problems.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 17, 2013)

Mini-gun? what mini-gun?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 18, 2013)

!





 




 

TFB:  http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/


----------



## Ravage (Jan 19, 2013)

A small Polish accent on this year Shot Show:


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Holy SHIT that Sig MPX looks sweet as hell. WANT.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 19, 2013)

Invisible J said:


> It was pretty sweet. The 7" permanent "muzzle brake" to bring the barrel up to 16" OAL made me laugh - then they showed me that it became a suppressor just by putting a sleeve over it. Holy shit - that is genius.


That makes me like it even more. Awesome. AND you can load it with .40 or .357 ammo? 30 round mags? Uh, yes please.


----------



## Lucied (Jan 19, 2013)

That bullpup AK looks so "Frankensteined". But the recoil seems more controllable.

Some questions,if it use the high profile sight commonly found at Bullpup design,why they keep the standar front sight?
Is it still relevant for bullpup to use the high profile sight nowadays? Due to latest design of bullpup rifle such AUG-A3 & F2000,all are now utilizing low profile railsight.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 20, 2013)

Invisible J said:


> It was pretty sweet. The 7" permanent "muzzle brake" to bring the barrel up to 16" OAL made me laugh - then they showed me that it became a suppressor just by putting a sleeve over it. Holy shit - that is genius.


You were there?


----------



## Dame (Jan 20, 2013)

SOWT said:


> You were there?


You didn't see him? Boy that invisible thing really works.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 20, 2013)

New enhanced '416 model...





 

Long Range Package MR762A1


----------



## 21C (Jan 21, 2013)

That "combat-Kombi" is fucking awesome.


----------

